# units of packed red blood cells



## jacrook22@aol.com (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm a student learning medical coding & i'm confused about blood transfusion.

if a patient is given 3 units of packed red blood cells, do i code 36430 x 3?


----------



## bethh05 (Aug 17, 2012)

You can code 36430 once per day regardless of how many units are used. Here is a link to an article about this subject:http://www.aabb.org/programs/reimbursementinitiatives/Pages/billingfaq082907.aspx


----------

